# Beeping or bumpy noise(caused by latest virus)



## Guest (Mar 2, 2004)

Thought I'll share this with u guys.........

Lately there has been a naughty virus causing noise to be emitted from the system especially when u turn it on and then continues,it would be a beeping or a bumpy kinda noise

Temporary Solution:-start/run/type msconfig,click OK/startup tab/select disable all(windows XP)/apply/ok,restart,works fine

Useful Links:-

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/joke.noise.html

and in case of a beeping noise try this one:-

http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

An update

For any OS other than XP Disable the Winlogon.exe Process in the system startup under MSCONFIG


----------



## barfly (Mar 27, 2003)

That partiular nasty is called Netsky D


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

You might not be able to receive mails during this time.
Mail servers have blocked mails from unknown sources.

Logon to the website www.housecall.antivirus.com

Click on Scan Now it's FREE

Select the location as UNITED STATES and click on GO

On the security warning click YES

Follow the steps below after that

How to use HouseCall: 
If this is your first time using HouseCall, expect to wait several minutes while the scanner loads. This time will vary depending on your modem speed and will be shorter the next time you visit. When HouseCall finishes loading in the window above, you will see a list of the disk drives on your computer. 
Click on My Computer. 
Check the box which says AUTOCLEAN
Click the SCAN button to start

If HouseCall finds a virus:
If HouseCall finds a virus on your PC, it means that your current antivirus solution is not working properly. 
When HouseCall finds a virus, it will list the name of the virus as well as the name of the infected file. Click on the virus name to learn more about it. 
Click on the "Clean" button to remove the virus. 
Certain viruses, such as Trojans, scripts, overwriting viruses, and joke programs which are identified as "uncleanable", should simply be deleted. 
To keep your PC virus-free by blocking viruses in real time,download a free 30-day trial version of PC-cillin, Trend Micro's antivirus solution for home PC users. HouseCall can only detect viruses after they have infected your PC. PC-cillin provides complete protection by blocking viruses at every entry point before they can get into your PC and delete your files or spread to everyone in your address book.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

And yes like Barfly says the virus is [email protected]


----------



## twotugs (May 14, 2003)

Here's an interesting twist:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/content/56/36006.html

War of the worms turns into war of words
By John Leyden
Posted: 03/03/2004 at 21:42 GMT

The unknown authors of the Netsky and Bagle worms are battling in cyberspace for control of vulnerable Windows PCs. Maybe.

New versions of the Bagle worm (e.g. Bagle-J) make derogatory comments about the Netsky worm's creator within their virus code.

Meanwhile, three new Netsky worms designed to remove Bagle and MyDoom infections from infected PCs have also arrived on the scene in recent days.

In apparent response, the people behind MyDoom have released an updated version of their malware, MyDoom-G, which is not disabled by Netsky.

Since February 27, the authors of the Bagle have released nine versions (Bagle-C to K). In the same period, three new versions of Netsky (Netsky-D to F) have appeared on the Net.

According to Steven Sundermeier, a veep at AV firm Central Command, the short period between each worm release, "by the same set of virus writing groups, is real reason for alarm, especially since so many of them have successfully compromised systems worldwide. It's a direct attack on the response times of antivirus companies, a strain on IT professionals, a financial impact on businesses, and appears to be a war over power and seniority among these authors."

Or is it an elaborate smokescreen? Maybe the picture of three rival gangs fighting it out on the Net is deceptive.

Sundermeier says: "Obviously, virus writers can't be trusted. So, what might appear as a malicious cat-and-mouse game between virus writing groups may actually be a well-organized cover-up to disguise their true intentions."


----------

